# Is there a problem?



## lyndalou (Apr 1, 2007)

When I just came on the site, I got the message that the first page is no longer valid, etc. etc. I can get to the forum listings, but really like the convenience of seeing new postings right away.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 1, 2007)

I just checked and it worked for me.  I take it you mean the Portal page - try clicking the link above left and see if it's working.  If it still isn't working you might want to use the Contact Us link and report the problem to the Technical Department.


----------



## GB (Apr 1, 2007)

Try restarting your computer too if all else fails. Sometimes that helps.


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 1, 2007)

I have seen it but it redirects me to the portal???? weird


----------



## Hungry (May 10, 2007)

*Advertisements on DC*



			
				GB said:
			
		

> Try restarting your computer too if all else fails. Sometimes that helps.



GB= What's with the hyperlinks in postings?  As, the word "COMPuTER" in the quoted mesage?

Most of them refer to items that are not cooking related.

As so I see quite  few POP UPs now.

Tons of programs to eleminate POP UPs and now it appears that DC is encourging them.

Thanks,
Charlie

Edit==
Where did the hyperlinks go?
They were not there after I posted this mesage.

Tha same with the word PORTAL in ELFs post just before this one.


----------



## GB (May 10, 2007)

Charlie, I have never seen that. That actually sounds more like something that would be specific to your computer. It is possibly you have some spyware or some other unwanted programs on your machine that is causing that.


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2007)

I see those underlined items when I'm visiting and not logged in.  As soon as I log in, they disappear.


----------



## Corey123 (May 10, 2007)

I kept getting "The page cannot be displayed." all day up untill just now when an e-mail notification came in that a thread in which I posted was answered.

Was the website down for a while?


----------



## legend_018 (May 10, 2007)

Yes I had a problem too. DC was down all day until recently. I could go anywhere else other than DC. THere must of been some problems.


----------



## Hungry (May 11, 2007)

*PoP Up's*



			
				GB said:
			
		

> Charlie, I have never seen that. That actually sounds more like something that would be specific to your computer. It is possibly you have some spyware or some other unwanted programs on your machine that is causing that.



GB==There is nothing wrong with my compuer.
I maker a concerted effort to do my maintance and scans reguarly.
May I suggest you read a few messages with out logging on. 
 (See Andy's post).
I tried to copy a few of the links to post in this mesage but clicking on them sent me to the link.

The POP Up's are another, I feel, unecessary thing we have to contend with. But I guess the site needs the revenue.


Thanks, 
Charlie


----------



## GB (May 11, 2007)

Charlie, I did what you suggested and logged out. I now see what you are talking about. I had never noticed it because i am always logged in when here as I have no reason to log out.

It looks like those links are Ads and are also a way of encouraging people to become members. Once you are a member then you log in and do not see those ads so it is a benefit of the free membership.

As for the pop ups being unnecessary, if it were not for those pop ups then you would need to pay a monthly fee to use this site. It is very expensive to keep a site like this running. Andy is kind enough to let us use this site without paying a penny. We are quite lucky in that regard.


----------



## Corey123 (May 11, 2007)

This is not my computer.

It's a loner until mine is restored back to when it was first set up (new) two years ago. It has no protection against ads and pop-ups, which BTW , IS very annoying.

There IS help though. Norton Internet Security, which came with MY pc, can help stop those aggravating pop-ups and ads! I'd install it in this one, but it's at my friend's house. All the software that came with the pc must be reinstalled.


----------



## StirBlue (May 11, 2007)

Hungry said:
			
		

> GB==There is nothing wrong with my compuer.
> I maker a concerted effort to do my maintance and scans reguarly.
> May I suggest you read a few messages with out logging on.
> (See Andy's post).
> ...


 
SPAM!!!  You see those advertisements a lot during the midnight hours.  Someone has removed them now.  I was surprised to see them during the day.  (obviously not GB who removed them!)


----------



## GB (May 11, 2007)

These are not spam StriBlue. There is a difference between spam and legitimate advertising. This site is paid for my advertising. Unless you would like to start paying $30 a month and get everyone else to do the same then we need advertising to keep this site up and running. It is very expensive to run a site like this.


----------



## StirBlue (May 11, 2007)

Sorry GB, I was referring to the computer sales that were on earlier.  The problems that I have encountered are with some of the links posted that contain virus.  The other source is people who send those "chain" e-mails to you.  Never open the chain e-mails.  And if the link is not related to a cooking site, you may want to leave it alone too.  By the time you realize the problem, you do have to perform a PC Recovery....and that is no fun.


----------

